# Dangerous Model Train?



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How would you like to have a derailment with this model? Do you think this has a UL rating?


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

wow holy crap 110-230 volts AC or DC !!!! Don't touch those tracks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That will clearly cause "curly" hair.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gives a new meaning to the "deadly third rail".


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is a shocking train story.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How would you like to have a derailment with this model? Do you think this has a UL rating?
> 
> 
> View attachment 27738


It's a British thing. They use 230 volt systems over there. The wiring is tiny, like our bell wire. It's nothing like our 120 volt systems.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

ktcards said:


> It's a British thing. They use 230 volt systems over there. The wiring is tiny, like our bell wire. It's nothing like our 120 volt systems.


 A volt is a volt..........
At 230 volts on a small wire, I hope they have a good circuit breaker.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope they have good fire insurance!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...even the locomotive looks like it WANTS to kill you...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> ...even the locomotive looks like it WANTS to kill you...


Running on 220V, it's quite capable of doing that.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

volts anit nothing, its the amps that kill you!!!!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

well back then they told the kids to "LISTEN TO US OR WE WILL TIE U TO THE THIRD RAIL" LOL


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

The big difference is that the amperage is 1/2 that we are used to over here. The wattage is the same.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Southern said:


> A volt is a volt..........
> At 230 volts on a small wire, I hope they have a good circuit breaker.


They don't need it. The amperage is 1/2 of the amperage of a 120 volt circuit.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lucky for us it has double coated silk wire!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

can I call it the fireball express? LOL careful with the third rails!!! LOL hillairious!!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How would you like to have a derailment with this model? Do you think this has a UL rating?
> 
> 
> View attachment 27738












I want one.

Pookybear


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> volts anit nothing, its the amps that kill you!!!!


There are plenty of amps in the mains power in the UK to kill you.

Also, you omit one vital fact. Since your body has a specific resistance, you have to have sufficient voltage in order for the current to be dangerous. I have no issue going out and grabbing the terminals of a large 12V car battery that is capable of delivering hundreds of amps, but I'm not about to grab a 220 volt power feed, even if it were fused at an amp or two! The battery won't hurt you, but the 220 at an amp will kill you easily.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Right on both counts, John. Funny thing about voltage, current and all that. People often take little care with 110 because they are so used to it and think little about it. But my old training used to warn that 110 is far more likely to kill you. 7600 will often just burn your arm or leg but 110 causes heart problems. Better to watch for both, huh? 

Now to the big question of where you found this ad. Surely not in any mag you are currently subscribed to, I hope?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure where the advert is from but the train set in question dates from 1925.


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I was just thinking about working with silk covered wires. I've dealt with some old house wiring that was covered with some type of fabric but the thought of it in small hobby stuff just boggles the mind. Not like a person could have just put some super glue on it to keep it from unraveling! Probably no heat shrink to slide over it? 

Have you noticed how few barns burn down now due to "spontaneous combustion"? Don't suppose there might have been some wiring problems involved?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Ad was a whole PDF about the Hornby trains found in another forum. I tried to post the whole PDF, but for some reason it fails. I even went so far as to bump the size of the PDF files allowed in the Admin panel, and it still wouldn't upload!

I did a little looking, and apparently we also need to change a configuration file that us lowly folks don't have access to, so I send a PM to the forum owners.


----------

